
On Coders and Programmers - nkurz
http://chickenwing.software/scratches/programming/on-coders-and-programmers
======
nanodano
Personally, I think the terms "Software *" are all interchangeable.

Programmer, coder, developer, and engineer.

Everyone has their own subjective opinion on how each one is slightly
different but they all mean the same thing in general. Nitpicking about
calling it X versus calling it Y is petty.

~~~
k__
In Germany "we" are simply called (and call ourselfs) "Entwickler"
(developer), by professional people. If you're rather senior you'll become an
"Software Architekt" (software architect/engineer)

Many people who don't know much about IT call us "Programmierer" (programmer)

I studied Computer Science and our professors always called us "Ingenieure"
(engineers)

So academically I'm a scientist, my job description says developer and for my
family I'm a programmer, well I don't care much...

------
etchalon
Ah, rebellion against arbitrary labels. How fun.

